# Cooler transport Flagstaff to Colorado



## Rendezvous River Sports (Oct 23, 2014)

No but i have a 210 yeti for $650 and i bet i could find someone to mule it down to you if you are interested. when do you need it by?


----------



## jalthage (May 11, 2006)

You can try this app. 
www.roadie.com


----------



## sledhooligan (Mar 12, 2009)

Rendezvous River Sports said:


> No but i have a 210 yeti for $650 and i bet i could find someone to mule it down to you if you are interested. when do you need it by?


Think you meant to post this in "worst deals out there". 
Why would I ever want a cooler that isn't true to size , stays cold half as long and costs all most three times as much as the one I'm buying.
Apple and Yeti products are the most ove hyped over priced underwhelming products ever........
But thanks for the offer


----------



## Mattchu (May 29, 2015)

$650 for a cooler? wow, some rich rafters out there!


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Mattchu said:


> $650 for a cooler? wow, some rich rafters out there!


Yeah...and that is the used price. Buy it new from Yeti and its $800.


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

Check your pm


----------

